# Disboard Rules and Guidlines



## macraven

_Welcome to the Trip Report Forum !

This is the place to share your vacations with everyone.


We love to hear from you!

As a reminder, the Disboards have rules and guidelines.


The link below will provide you with that information.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm_


----------

